# engine and trans swap will it work?



## fn_renfro (Jan 27, 2010)

My father-in-law passed down his first new truck to me, a 85 nissan kingcab. The 4cyl. engine is seized and the tranny is stuck in reverse. 
I have found an 85 pathfinder with a 6cyl. that runs for a great price. 
Can any one tell me if the engine and trans would swap into the truck fairly easy with little or no modifications?
Thanks in advance for any input


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the 1st PF was a 87, you might be able to make it work, but you would need the harness, ecu plus some fab work etc


----------

